# Happy Thanksgiving



## Gary B (Nov 22, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving to all

GB


----------



## C Nash (Nov 26, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving

Thanks Gary, Hope you had a great one alsoWe took our 5th wheel down to our old homeplace in the country,deep fried a turkey, fished, did a little hunting and a lot of target shooting, with all the family.  Spent a lot of time teaching our G/Kids gun safety and teaching them it is not the gun that causes problems but the nuts that are holding them.  Our 7 and 8 year old g/kids got a REAL KICK out of shooting my old 12 guage. My 102 year young mother in-law caucht a 5 lb Bluecat and my 87 year young mother caught a 4 3/4 pounder.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Nov 27, 2001)

Happy Thanksgiving

Hi Chelse, Really good to hear from you, figured you must be doing something since we haven't heard from you in awhile. Sounds like you had a great thanksgiving. Wife and had a good one also it was the two of us this year. Happy Trails GB  
PS we are hoping to leave for warmer clims in a couple of weeks


----------

